# gimp: illegal instruction (core dumped)



## JLAIP (Jul 30, 2019)

Starting gimp produces "illegal instruction (core dumped)".
Installed via "pkg install gimp".
Running a new install of BSD 12 Release on an old Dell laptop (1.1GHz PIII w/500 Meg RAM and 64Meg GeForce 4 440 video) and xfce4.
I'd try compiling gimp from ports, but, due to the laptop's limited horsepower, it'd take two days and likely error-out anyway.

It was running on the same laptop when I ran BSD 11.2, but I haven't been able to get it to run on 12.
I searched the forums and google, but haven't found any answers. Anyone experience (and fix) this before?

Alternatively, is there another program similar to gimp that might be easier to run?


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 30, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Starting gimp produces "illegal instruction (core dumped)".
> Installed via "pkg install gimp".
> Running a new install of BSD 12 Release on an old Dell laptop (1.1GHz PIII w/500 Meg RAM and 64Meg GeForce 4 440 video) and xfce4.
> I'd try compiling gimp from ports, but, due to the laptop's limited horsepower, it'd take two days and likely error-out anyway.



Building from ports - or roll back to 11.3 - seem the only options. Do the ports build without startx.

Consider upgrading to a Windows 7 vintage (2009 or newer) 64 bit laptop. They can be bought refurbished with a limited warranty.


----------



## abishai (Jul 30, 2019)

Illegal instruction usually means that program compiled on newer CPU and uses specific CPU features your old Dell doesn't have.
I always set CPUTYPE in make.conf to my oldest CPU arch on poudriere machine to produce compatible builds for all my laptops. 

In your case the most simple solution is to pull all gimp dependencies, but compile gimp itself from the ports. If you have access to modern machine, build gimp there with CPUTYPE set. See https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/share/mk/bsd.cpu.mk to make a right choose.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 30, 2019)

Many thanks, abishai!
I had a feeling it was gonna be something like that. Since I don't use gimp that often, it's not really worth the effort/time to compile from ports (presuming the compile doesn't end—as is often the case—two days later, with an ERROR anyway). Ugh.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> is there another program similar to gimp that might be easier to run?


It depends. If you're more inclined to using GIMP and GTK-based applications, you may mind having to install additional KDE and Qt5 libraries. If you don't, then there is graphics/krita.


----------



## chrbr (Jul 31, 2019)

JLAIP said:


> Anyone experience (and fix) this before?


I have observed the same issue two times running FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE using packages. If I remeber correctly updates of some x related packages have triggered the issue with gimp. A few days later the packages of gimp have been updated which fixed the issue.


----------

